# KDE - Batterieanzeige verschwunden



## Ben Ben (9. Juli 2004)

*KDE + YellowDog + PowerMac*

Hi Folks,

folgendes Problem ich habe YellowDog auf nem Powerbook laufen. Windowmanager ist die KDE. Soweit so gut.
Nur igrendwie hab ich es geschafft in der Taskleiste bei der Akkustandandzeige rumzuklicken und diese ist dann unwiederbringbar verschollen. Auch im Kontrollzentrum bei Energieoptionen als auch die Anzeigeoptionen für den desktop auf den Ursprug zurücksetzen brachte keinen Erfolg.
Weiss jemand weiter?


----------



## Sway (11. Juli 2004)

Ich kenn mich nicht mit KDE aus, hätte aber folgende "brutale" Idee es wieder zu bekommen. Es gibt doch sicher im deinem Homeverzeichnis einen versteckten Ordner names .kde oder so ähnlich ... den umbennen (zu sicherheit, wenns klappt kannst du ihn löschen) und dann neu einloggen. 

Theoretisch müsste es dann wieder alle KDE einstellungen neu schreiben, sprich es sollte so sein wie am Anfang nach der Installation.  

Dein Topic ist etwas unglücklich gewählt, da sicher nicht soviele KDE User hier rein schaun werden... und es ist KDE-, kein YellowDog/PowerMac Problem.


----------



## Helmut Klein (11. Juli 2004)

Du musst auf die Taskleiste unten rechtsklicken und dich dann durch irgendwelche Menues kämpfen wo du dann auswählen kannst was er alles auf der Taskleiste anzeigen soll.

Ich kann dir jetzt nicht die genauen Menüeintrage nennen, aber dort solltest du das finden.


----------



## ToniCE (11. Juli 2004)

Als erstes würde ich im Kontrollzentrum unter Energiekontrolle die Einstellungen bei Notebook-Akku überprüfen. Da gibt's auch ein häkchen für "Akkuüberwachung anzeigen".


----------



## Ben Ben (12. Juli 2004)

@Tonic: Jo das hatte ich auch angeschaltet aber gebracht hat es auch nix. Und mit dem Ursprungszustand war auch nicht so viel zu holen.

@Helmut: Auf den Pfeilen da unten habe ich rumgeklickt und alle möglichen Systemanzeigen bekommen, nur halt nix mehr zum Akku... 

aber trotzdem thx


----------

